# Looking for a trainer in Northern Virginia!



## fourleggedfriendly (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a trainer willing to travel to where I am boarding my horse in Fairfax a few times a month. My current trainer just lives too far away and, unfortunately, the long travel is too much. I do pleasure English riding and am just looking for someone to help with basic riding techniques (position, cantering, light jumping, etc.), help me get out of sticky situations should they arise, and other general things. I'm not looking to compete, do dressage or anything similar so I'm not sure where this leaves me in finding a compatible trainer. Please feel free to PM me!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I know a few that are pretty good, depending on what you do. Some more expensive than others, and of different levels. Message me if you're still looking


----------

